# RC Transmitter mods



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1486511

Might be praktical to some of you who uses Radios to controll Live steam trains (Johnsonbar - FW/stop /Reverse Toggle switch conversion

Manfred


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

Maybe OT, but possibly related. 

I was able to easily modify a R/C heli transmitter to move two servos for live steam by simply plugging the potentiometers on the stick controls into different sockets. The original setup had the right stick controlling both servos, the left controlled two motors. By simply moving one connector from the left stick to a servo control socket, there is one stick for throttle and one for the J-bar..


----------

